# Route Planner



## Davrob (20 Mar 2008)

Hi there
I'm new to cycling and have decided to start biking to work (petrol costs etc). I've tried but failed to find a cycle route planner. I really want to avoid roads as much as possible as I'm still fairly unconfident back on two wheels. Anyone suggest a site where I can get a route from TS20 1HG to TS4 3AF ? Thanks for your help.


----------



## Eat MY Dust (20 Mar 2008)

Try www.bikely.com Ifind it very useful


----------



## summerdays (20 Mar 2008)

Have you tried contacting your local council and seeing if they have any maps for the area showing cycling routes or looking on the Sustrans site.

Confidence takes time to build up, but just start slowly on the minor roads and work your way up to the bigger ones. And the book: Cyclecraft, gives lots of useful information about interacting with traffic and keeping yourself safe. Welcome


----------



## Trillian (21 Mar 2008)

summerdays said:


> Have you tried contacting your local council and seeing if they have any maps for the area showing cycling routes or looking on the Sustrans site.



not always the best plan, my local council put up a load of cycle route signs and issued maps to go with

one of which follows the A61, this road runs through two large towns and a few sub areas of a city and is used by many large lorries and lots of cars going over the speed limit, i occasionally avoid it when driving!


----------



## BentMikey (21 Mar 2008)

Davrob said:


> Hi there
> I'm new to cycling and have decided to start biking to work (petrol costs etc). I've tried but failed to find a cycle route planner. I really want to avoid roads as much as possible as I'm still fairly unconfident back on two wheels. Anyone suggest a site where I can get a route from TS20 1HG to TS4 3AF ? Thanks for your help.



What about getting some cycling lessons from your local council? They're often free or subsidised. I also realise you might think that an odd suggestion, as you're probably a good cyclist and an experienced driver. It's an excellent way of learning about good road positioning and how to integrate and negotiate with traffic.

I would suggest at least buying Cyclecraft by John Franklin. It's an excellent book with much to help us. I thought I was quite a confident cyclist, and an experienced motorcyclist, but I still learnt a great deal from reading this book. Also, stay out of the door zone of parked cars, and be really careful around large vehicles such as HGVs.

Seriously, assuming you have good cycle control skills, your best route will be via roads. They are usually faster, safer, and more convenient than cycle routes.


----------



## Plax (21 Mar 2008)

When I was looking for a route which avoided a dual carriageway Google Maps was suggested to me;
http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?hl=en&tab=wl (the Get Directions bit)

I find it very useful. You can move the line about to find alternative roads etc.
I don't believe it will show many, if any off road tracks though, as the joint cycle/ped track around the lake I use never comes up. It'll certainly show you alternative roads which may be quieter that you've never thought of using before though.


----------



## doyler78 (21 Mar 2008)

I agree with the others in that if you are at all competent on a bike then you really ought to just bite the bullet and get on out on the road as it will be much quicker than on cycle paths however if you really don't want to try that just yet then try sustrans a they show national cycle network routes.

I'm not familiar with where you live however I have plugged in your postcode and it has brought up the following map which does show some traffic routes in your area however whether they go where you want them to go I am not sure.

Anyway has to worth the look.

http://sustrans.org.uk/default.asp?postcode=TS20+1HG+&town=town


----------



## ufkacbln (21 Mar 2008)

Can you read an Ordnance Survey Map?

If so use Multimap to get a route and then change the map to Ordnance Survey.

Then reroute following yellow roads as a rough guide.

Also interestingly in your case there is part of NCN1 running close to your course.... the green dotted line.

I always think that a commuting route always evolves as you get to know the area, the shortcuts, the more picturesque routes, and the areas to avoid. All local knowledge we don't have - the good news though is that Cyclemaps lists a Middlesborough map - although the link is broken, you shold be able to get one from the council.

Finally - I would suggest that once you have planned your route - cycle it on a Sunday with plenty of time to investigate, look at detours, where you can change the route and timing etc, before cycling it to work


----------



## buggi (22 Mar 2008)

Plax said:


> When I was looking for a route which avoided a dual carriageway Google Maps was suggested to me;
> http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?hl=en&tab=wl (the Get Directions bit)
> 
> I find it very useful. You can move the line about to find alternative roads etc.



I never knew you could do that


----------



## gambatte (22 Mar 2008)

buggi said:


> I never knew you could do that



2nded! Nice tip.


----------



## andyfromotley (27 Mar 2008)

Bikely.com as suggested earlier............. excellent


----------



## Plax (27 Mar 2008)

buggi said:


> I never knew you could do that



Well, it's good to know I've been useful for something!


----------

